# Antenna removal



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Anyone know how to remove the antenna from a 1996 nissan altima. I've untwisted the circular bolt that holds it on the body, but I can't slide it out due to the ball at the top of the antenna. How I remove that ball?

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

on the outside of the car, there is a nut and underneath that is the base, inside the trunk is the mounting brackets, undue them and the antenna should fall into the trunk.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Thanks*



SPEEDO said:


> on the outside of the car, there is a nut and underneath that is the base, inside the trunk is the mounting brackets, undue them and the antenna should fall into the trunk.


Thanks for your response. I will give it a shot this weekend then go fishing.

Eddie .............<'}}}}><{


----------

